# Parting out 05 brute 750



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I have a 05 brute 750 that im parting out everything will go but not the tire and rims.


----------



## h20dies (May 15, 2012)

Plastics how much


----------



## Arki (Feb 11, 2010)

Motor?


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

bumper cover?


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

how much for the back rest


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I have the motor but it is all apart everything is good but the crank.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

The back rest is home made its $75


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Are you talking about the front bumper ?


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah, doesn't it have a diamond plate cover


----------



## mater750 (May 8, 2012)

pm sent


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't happen to have VFJ clutch do you?


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

how bout 6 rear lower phillips fender screws and nuts?
6 more for upper plas screws all w/black washers?
I live in MS, PLMK


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

No i have a stock clutch with EPI springs


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

todbnla said:


> how bout 6 rear lower phillips fender screws and nuts?
> 6 more for upper plas screws all w/black washers?
> I live in MS, PLMK


 What screws are you talking about ?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Waddaman said:


> Don't happen to have VFJ clutch do you?


 no i dont


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

BIGPUN said:


> Yeah, doesn't it have a diamond plate cover


 Yes it does.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Yes i still have all the motor parts.


----------



## TFitton88 (Mar 27, 2012)

you have the grille/screen for the radiator? If so how much to rincon ga 31326?


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

How much for bumper


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

bigL said:


> What screws are you talking about ?


The black phillips screws that holds all the plastic on...


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Yes i have them how many do you need ?


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

bigL said:


> Yes i have them how many do you need ?


* 6 of the ones that screw into the top plastics parts*

*6 of the ones used in the lowest parts of the fender and those nuts too*

*shipped to 39466*

*can paypal*

*pm to discuss*


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

What spring is in primary? And price? Also what aftermarket stuff u got?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Nate_1503 said:


> What spring is in primary? And price? Also what aftermarket stuff u got?


I have a maroon spring in the primary and a red in the secondary what all are you looking for ? the primary is $ 175 and the secondary is $ 100


----------



## JOHNNYDIRT (Jun 8, 2012)

*05 parts*

How much for stock muffler


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I was asking $ 125 its in pretty good shape


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

The tires ,seat, plastic , racks are gone i have everything else.


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Bumper


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

I have a aftermarket front bumper .


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

I know, I want it


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

ok $100 plus shipping


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

Its $ 100 plus shipping


----------



## shsknight14 (Sep 5, 2012)

*Brute Force 750*

Do you still have the front Diff actuator? If so how much?


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Dynatec CDI ?


----------



## RLE (Jan 19, 2014)

Do you have a 4WD actuator?


----------

